# Roping Horse Commands



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

If your mare is as laminitic as you said she was, she's not trotting because her feet hurt. Do you have a video of her moving around? Her unwillingness to trot tells me she is lame and hurting. I would not be riding this mare.


----------



## heather313233 (Aug 28, 2018)

Her farrier and her vet said that she was ok to ride after we got her new shoes on. She now has shoes and some kind of gel sole to help with pain. She has shown no signs of pain since we got shoes on her. No more laying down or walking weird, so I was told riding was ok. She has been doing really well just walking but when I ask her to do more she protests the same way she did when I first started riding. Here is a video of her first ride from over a week ago.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1VAZ1vFS_t_FJxNnCbVODnQuafc5H20iu/view?usp=sharing


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

It won't let me access it unless you give approval. You should have an email.


----------



## heather313233 (Aug 28, 2018)

SilverMaple said:


> It won't let me access it unless you give approval. You should have an email.


So sorry. You should have access


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

I can see the first frame but it won't open. I'll try at work and see if it works for me on a different computer.


----------



## heather313233 (Aug 28, 2018)

I uploaded it to youtube


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

She looks a lot better, but still looks a little hesitant in front. i would bet trotting hurts her, or she's afraid it will.

Does she trot when you lead her or put her in a corral and ask her to move around? Try a cluck and leg squeeze -- keep squeezing until she trots, and leave the reins loose with no contact. If no luck there, try using the end of the reins or a stick or crop and giving a light tap behind the saddle when you're squeezing. If she's really resistant, I'd give her the benefit of the doubt that something still hurts.


----------



## heather313233 (Aug 28, 2018)

Ok thank you! She does move very fast sometimes. When I went out to ride yesterday, she saw the halter in my hand and took off across the paddock at a very quick gallop. It shocked me but she honestly seemed to be having fun, she just doesn't like being caught. It is like a game to her. I never chase her at a fast pace, but I will slowly approach her until she settles down enough to be caught. I have seen her move at an awesome pace, but it seems like as soon as I'm on she only wants to walk.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

heather313233 said:


> I have recently discovered my horse that hasn't been ridden in 4 years used to be a competition roper. She was apparently very good. I only know the signals and commands for a pleasure rider, so riding is a little frustrating for both of us right now. I have discovered that she does much better with one hand on the reins as opposed to two, and it only takes a little leg pressure to get her to a walk, *but she refuses to trot*. I typically click my tongue and give leg pressure or a small kick to try to get her to trot. What am I doing wrong?!?!


Based on the video you posted, she still looks VERY uncomfortable to me. She is moving very, very stiff, not moving her feet straight (watch how she "paddles" when she walks toward the camera), and just looks very uncomfortable. 

So that's probably why she doesn't want to trot for you --- it hurts. 



heather313233 said:


> She has shown no signs of pain since we got shoes on her.


She looks very obviously uncomfortable in the video you posted. That's a sign of pain.

Even though she may have had little rotation on her x-rays (that you talked about in your other thread), the x-rays don't show the inflammation that has also occurred in the soft tissues that needs time to resolve. 

Is she still getting grass? Realistically, most foundered horses can't handle being on grass at all, or at least only for a couple hours a day (morning is best when the sugars are the lowest in the grass).


----------



## heather313233 (Aug 28, 2018)

The vet said to keep her on grass and no feed until she looses weight. That was her first ride with almost no protest and I have been riding her every day since then. she has gotten much less hesitant and a lot more willing to move, she just will not trot. I believe part of her issue is that she has never been barebacked, I just don't have a saddle for her yet. I don't think she is in any pain, because she moves really quickly almost every day, just not when I'm riding. I just dont know if I'm using the wrong cues or if she is simply protesting. I believe many of my issues will be resolved once I get a saddle. That video is not a very good representation of how she is currently moving, I just dont currently have another video.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

heather313233 said:


> I don't think she is in any pain, because she moves really quickly almost every day, just not when I'm riding.


What the horse does on their own in turn out is NOT a good indicator of whether they are in pain or not. Here's a picture of my extremely arthritic horse bucking and playing with the 2-year-old colts (can barely see the tail of one behind him). Most days, he could not trot on his own in the pasture. But he would have a "good day" once in a while and he'd be out romping with the rest of them. 

And doing so while in pain. So again, just because you see your horse "moving quickly" does not mean she is not still in pain. And then when you add the weight of a rider, it puts more weight on those front feet, and makes sense to me on her reluctance to move.

Her episode wasn't even a month ago. Honestly, I think you are expecting too much too soon. She needs time to recover. I would not be pushing her to exercise yet.



heather313233 said:


> The vet said to keep her on grass and no feed until she looses weight.


I would encourage you to start doing some research on your own. Obviously, your horse does need to lose weight but if she has foundered once on grass, she can easily founder again. If this were my horse, I would NOT have her on grass at all while she recovers and would very, very carefully reintroduce it in small turnout times. Yes, she is overweight and that contributes, but the sugars in the grass *may* make it take longer for the soft tissue to recover and reduce the inflammation.

Here is one such website to get you started on your own education about laminitis. And here's another. Yes, trust and listen to your vet, but it's good to do yoru own research too. I would disagree with your vet on allowing her to continue to be on grass at this point. I would be feeding only hay.





heather313233 said:


> I just dont know if I'm using the wrong cues or if she is simply protesting



She is very clearly protesting. Please listen to what she is trying to communicate to you.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Sad to say, there are a lot of vets out there who are still of the belief that all horses can do well on grass, or that simply removing grain is all that is needed for laminitic horses. That's not the case. Laminitis, common though it is, is a witch to treat, and a lot of vets out there don't know how to treat it, especially if it happens due to metabolic issues and not simply because the horse was turned out to spring pasture cold turkey. Heck, one of the most experienced horse vets in this area had never heard of winter founder before my friend's pony had it... he refused to treat it because to him, there was no way a fit, healthy pony could be laminitic in January on grass hay....


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

If this were my mare:
- no riding right now, especially not faster than a walk

- no grass, dry lot turnout and tested low-NSC hay for a few weeks to see if there is improvement
- get radiographs. If the vet didn't take them, he has no idea what is going on with her hooves. If he did take them, please post them so someone like Loosie can see if they line up with what you were told


She may be running away from you because to her, riding means she hurts worse. A horse moving well loose during turnout doesn't necessarily translate into no pain. Far from it. You're asking for too much, too soon. It can take a long time, if ever, for a foundered horse to be ridable. I wouldn't get a saddle now, either. She's too fat, and one that fits now won't fit once she's a healthy weight. There is a lot you can do with her other than riding. Take her for slow walks on lead on soft footing. Work on lateral flexion, or just sit with her and get to know her.


----------



## heather313233 (Aug 28, 2018)

She has foundered before, and was being extremely overfed by her previous owner. That is why I believe she will be ok on just grass. She was receiving well over 6 pounds of feed every day on top of 6-7 large carrots and grazing. I do not have any place to keep her other than her pasture anyway. Her stall is connected to her pasture and does not have a door on it yet. I believe my vet has given pretty good advice and will continue to trust him. I have done lots of research, even before getting a vet out, and I have spoken to multiple different vets about this situation. My current vet did take x-rays but I currently do not have pictures of them. He pointed out very little rotation and he said he laminitis was very mild. We are taking care of her, and she does just fine riding at a walk. I believe I simply do not have the correct cues to communicate what I want her to do. I would not be riding her if i thought even for a second she was in pain. She showed about 10 seconds during one ride where my father thought one of her hind legs wasn't moving properly and I immediately got off and cleaned her up. The farrier that came last week said riding was ok because of how mild her laminitis was and that she wasn't showing any signs of pain. I am not asking for advice on wether or not I should ride because based on my research, what the vet and farrier said, and how she is responding, she is perfectly fine being ridden. I am simply asking for someone to help teach me the cues to use to communicate to her.


----------



## heather313233 (Aug 28, 2018)

also, I should have clarified that she would run from me before I was even riding or working her at all. She simply does not like being caught.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I am a 61 year old overweight arthritic wreck...If you asked me to run I would tell you where to go, NOPE I don't run......give me a lead rope to trot a horse up, I guess I can run...


Point is when I look at that video the horse looks overweight and sore, I would not be asking for the trot until sounder and fitter...

I have no experience with ropers, but guess they don't trot that much, may not be a natural thing for her.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

A roping horse trots the way every other horse in the world trots, there is no magical cue. Your horse is sore, big overweight body on little tiny legs. You can keep riding her at a walk on that soft pasture. It's probably good for her. I have a feeling if you push her into a faster gait, she might limp or she might buck. If you must leave her on grass because you don't have the resources to drylot her and give her hay,, I would limit the times she grazes. Does she have a paddock or just an open field? Do you have the resources for a paddock?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

My friend has a rope horse...
I was told to never look at the horses face when approaching or he would run.
Roping horses are taught to watch the eyes, read them and work off of eye contact...
Lower your eyes to the ground when you want to get near her and see if that helps...
It was the only way I could catch his rope horse and I _didn't_ ride him just needed to catch to feed and he would be gone...so figure that one.


As for the riding...
I only watched a short part where you were being led on a shank by someone wearing a tape measure on their pant belt...
The horse was _noticeably_ flaring their nose.
So, forget doing anything more than walking for now.
Build up endurance and stamina, increase the horses cardio ability for itself and for carrying you astride for the jaunt around the grass field.
Horses are no different than humans in regards to exercise...
This horse has been a pasture ornament and fed, fed, fed far more than good for it...
It will take time, weeks to a month or more to build up stamina and endurance, cardio function to cart all that weight around for any length of time forget at increased speed...best thing for this horse right now if you get off and both go for walks together.
Condition together some going for walks before getting back astride..._truth._
Just because the vet and farrier say they can do does not mean they can do overnight...
Everything in moderation and with a build-up of duration, intensity used with all exercise made to do.
Small short walks with rest between, then another walk..over several days, then weeks you increase the time walking, then add in moving faster at a walk till you are built up in time between needed rests and a real working walk for horse and for human...
That is how you build up any animal to "working out"...
In a month of doing this every night, you both will be ready to jog/trot short distances, then the build-up begins again same as you did walking. :smile:

:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------

